# Easton PA sub needed - 1 industrial lot



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I have one parking lot on Richmond road, that I need a sub for. The lot is out of my area and they asked for a price since my father is a senior employee there. 

It is commercial and they start early so it needs to be done early, I think they start at 6:30AM.

You need a backblade or a backdrag blade, it isnt easy, they currently use a scoop/bucket on their big forklift for the docks and inner parking lot, where you have nowhere to push to.

However a skidsteer would be overkill IMO

Pay more than likely would be by event only

PM me

Matt


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Sent you a message.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

The manager finally came back from vacation here is the info. I measured the lot approx 17,000-18,000sqft. all snow should basically go across the street, there are tight areas that can only be back-dragged around the warehouses. Nothing is too easy here.

Address 1510 Richmond Road Easton

I came up with a seasonal price, but we can work out per event.

Must be done by 6:30 AM unless it is still snowing.

Call me 610 393 8363 Matt


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

i plowed that place once. I used to mow the grass there a few years back. You def need something to back drag with. One area is real tight. Curious as to why they stopped using their forklift method (as that's what they seemed to do for years).


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Joe is tired of getting up early, that's the only reason he doesn't want to use the forklift bucket.... :laughing:


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

lol is he your father?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone need a lot to plow?


----------

